# Mouse lag problem



## rhysday (Aug 9, 2021)

Having this same issue in FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE. I thought it was just my wacom but it also happens on my trackball mouse.

Computer is more than powerful enough and I don't have this issue when dual booting into Arch.

Seems it is something to do with Xorg? I run xmonad and use the latest nvidia driver from the ports.

I tried reinstalling FreeBSD and it improved but the issue still persists, though less frequently. In Krita it's actually mostly fine if the brush doesn't use pen pressure opacity or have soft edges. So hard brush isn't glitching. Though Gimp it didn't make a difference, lag no matter what brush.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2021)

Split off from a 7 year old thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/solved-mouse-lag-problem.45772/


----------

